# What to do with an old iBook G3 Clamshell



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have just inherited an old G3 iBook Clamshell and have no idea what to do with it. It was my Grandmothers and she has a new macbook now, she really didn't use it very much at all. It is basically brand new, but very outdated, obviously. I seem to be collecting old outdated macs recently. Lampshade iMac is in my office right now, it's getting limited use as a media player. I can't think of anything to do with the iBook though. The only reason I got it was because otherwise it was going to be thrown out. 

Any ideas on what to do with this, is there a market for selling it, or should I turn it into a clock?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

You might convert it into a bookshelf server...


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

That's a cool idea, but I don't know if it would work with the clamshell G3, it's a little too big. I do however have a broken G4 macbook pro that I might do this with (again, really starting to accumulate computers)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

My daughter has one. They work great if you have old System 9 programs you still need to run.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Some have a collectible value, although small. If it's a Key Lime colour, PM me, I may be interested.

Luc


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I would turn it into a digital picture frame. Just run a slideshow in Graphic Converter


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

irontree said:


> I would turn it into a digital picture frame. Just run a slideshow in Graphic Converter


Or hack it into a fancy frame and do the same. If you can get wireless working on it you could even have it update remotely.

Do a search for macbook hack projects and you'll find some fun stuff.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Interesting, I think it's a bit clunky to be used as a digital picture frame. Thanks for the ideas though


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

jwootton said:


> Interesting, I think it's a bit clunky to be used as a digital picture frame. Thanks for the ideas though


well you don't have to hang it on the wall.. just sit it on a bookshelf or an in table or something.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess in my mind everyone could see my house and realize I had nowhere appropriate to put it. My mistake. Plus I don't think the missus likes it all that much.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jwootton said:


> I guess in my mind everyone could see my house and realize I had nowhere appropriate to put it. My mistake. Plus I don't think the missus likes it all that much.


I was thinking something like this...

MacMod - Connecting Smart Mac Users - iBook Clamshell to Digital Picture Frame

not exactly clunky any more.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Very cool, I will pour over this and see if it's doable. Could be a lot of fun, thank you for the link


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a nice idea! I also saw an idea for a dead Mac mini  

It's pretty weird though... 

YouTube - Uses for a Dead Mini Mac, Part One


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one of those too, haha, that one is a bot out there and I think the missus would really get upset when I didn't change the roll


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

jamesB said:


> You might convert it into a bookshelf server...





Macified said:


> I was thinking something like this...
> 
> MacMod - Connecting Smart Mac Users - iBook Clamshell to Digital Picture Frame
> 
> not exactly clunky any more.


Careful with the bookshelf server idea - clamshells (a.k.a. toiletseat) were not designed to run closed although I believe there is a software that will allow it - heat is not your friend. 

I have a 366 key lime toilet seat that I use pretty much as is as a picture frame. It is RAM-maxed and runs Tiger. I load all the pics into a folder and run the screen saver. Nothing fancy, but much clearer and brighter than any commercial picture frame, and I didn't destroy the machine to do it. The machine itself is a bit of a talking point anyway.


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

I always wanted one, but I gather you don't want to sell it.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jwootton;942936 I do however have a broken G4 macbook pro that I might do this with (again said:


> No such thing as a G4 MacBook Pro!
> 
> PowerBook?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

yes, I meant powerbook, ehmacers catch everything!!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

If it works, you can sell it on eBay people pay up to $180.00 US for those!


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Interesting, I hadn't really considered selling it, I didn't think there was really a market for it. It's in perfect condition too. Maybe I will look at selling it. I've got to find the power adapter first though


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Mr.Tickles said:


> I always wanted one, but I gather you don't want to sell it.


Are you referring to the Key Lime?


----------

